

Dyson sphere - jakebian
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson_sphere

======
michaelpinto
Back in the day I was member of the L5 Society and SSI, and of course I'd
assume that by the year 2015 i'd be living in a O'Neill cylinder:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O%27Neill_cylinder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O%27Neill_cylinder)

In my heart of hearts I view the current state of technology as primitive...

